# Country Lake Pads?



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

I am purchasing a new car, another BMW, in Carbon Black. I am hoping you can give me some advice.

Which Country Lake, (or other brands) would be a good all in one type? I have some cutting pads, for deeper marks/scratches. But want something that I can remove some swirls, but still achieve a good glossy/wet finish with?

Thanks
Luke


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The density of the pad changes for each cut plus polish stage, a cut orange pad at the polishing stage would be too harsh, I have orange plus white pads, with blue then black for waxing.

Love my Lake Country pads great performance.

John Tht.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Horses for courses really, I use chemical guys green hex pad for most of my polishing but use a finishing pad with a finishing polish. I don't think you are going to get a pad to do everything.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My fav pad all time Lake Country CCS White Polishing Pad .


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Lake country Pads are awesome pads. The Yellow pad is the uber heavy cut pad and should be used with care. Their orange pad is very versatile and will achieve different results based on the compound used, their pink ( used to be green ) and white polishing pads are great for using something like KC Lac Grun.

If you want an all in one pad I would recommend the Uro MF pads. Grab a handful of those and use them for each stage....they cut and finish down well....

This picture is of a Uro MF pad with Scholl S3 XXL to cut and then refined with CarPro Essence on a gloss pad










This picture is Koch Chemie H8 02 on a Lake country CCS Orange pad before refining.










Both times I used the Rupes LHR15ES


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Horses for courses really, I use chemical guys green hex pad for most of my polishing but use a finishing pad with a finishing polish. I don't think you are going to get a pad to do everything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I take it you haven't tried the Uro fibre pad from buff&shine then:detailer:

You will be very surprised how it cuts and finishes off LSP ready :thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

my favorite go to pad is actually autosmart black finishing pad it will cut enough for swirl removal and finishes great i do use the white polishing pad but more so for when im doing more aggressive compounding


----------

